

Google trying to win Firefox users back - jonchang
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2015/03/11/google-trying-to-win-firefox-users-back

======
Vheissu
After all of the issues I have run into with Chrome the last year or so, after
switching back to Firefox about 1.5 months ago it would take a lot to "win" we
back. Chrome has become too bloated, too sluggish and resource intensive.
After using Firefox again for the first time in like 2 years, it felt like
using a whole new browser again.

~~~
fleetmacdudz
The final straw for me was Google's support for DRM in HTML5 and yes Firefox
did decide to add support for it but be clear that Google was the biggest
supporter and could have made sure DRM was not a part of HTML5 video.

------
fleetmacdudz
Noticed a Google employee immediately in the comments there defending Google
saying they are supportive of an open web. Does that guy not realize he works
for one of the biggest monopolies in the world.

